# site review - macintoshgamer.com



## firefusion (Aug 25, 2003)

hey all, just stumbled upon these forums and it looks like you guys know what youre talking about 

if possible, could you all review my site and let me know what i can do to improve it? thanks


----------



## mr. k (Aug 25, 2003)

Not a bad looking site, but I can give you a few pieces of advice.  I think that you should give better defined borders around images.  Either make the borders (I think in most places they are 1px white and make them 1px black, or just make the white border thicker.  On each topic in the center of the window the header and admin icon really need some kind of seperation, looking at them right next to each other really makes my eye's hurt.
Besides that I think it's just a little gaudy - but then thats just my taste in web design - and also it's never a great idea to build your site with tables.  There are a million other reasons but just one is that people with text or aural browsers can't get at what you have written.  Here is a great site to learn about web standards (the tools you *should* use to build web sites.)
I hope that helps!  Oh, and by the way the link to the site in your signature doesn't work, there is a <br /> tag right after the http:// ...


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Put this in your signature: Macintosh Gamer/[url]  Put the / just within the bracket and you'll have a properly coded vB URL.

Don't put text on top of a picture, like wherever it says "MG News."  It makes it hard to read.  The blue lines, whether text or borders, against the dark blue looks a little garish, especially with transparent cells letting the background through.  It's just kind of, well... loud.

Your main menu should be much bigger, ideally a horizontal set of pictures or text links that span the width of the content and go just beneath the top graphic.  As you have it, your latest reviews are bigger than your primary navigation, which implies that you're emphasizing reviews more than basic navigation.

And your poll needs login priveleges.  It shouldn't.


----------



## azrad (Aug 27, 2003)

hi firefusion...

i have gone through your website... honestly, it looked horrible... you might want to use ' white color background ' for textarea... 

on the header, you might want to use montage (i hope this is the right spelling...) of MAC Games... 

the background is nice... i like it...

and do try to use about 95% of your content width since you limit your web page to just 800px width...

i hope this will help... keep up the good work...


----------



## firefusion (Aug 27, 2003)

appreciate the comments guys 

hopefully i can code a new site with better accessibility and better design. really do appreciate the help. thanks


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Want some help?


----------



## firefusion (Aug 27, 2003)

help with..coding it? or..


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Design or coding.  I'm not a PHP person, but I can do HTML, CSS and Javascript, plus Photoshopping.


----------



## firefusion (Aug 28, 2003)

hmmm. indeed, that would be wonderful. can we talk on AIM or MSN, or some other realtime chat?


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=11525


----------

